# Not thrilled so far



## stevene9 (Nov 9, 2008)

I just tried copying a movie from my computer to thr Fire. When it said the copy would take 40 minutes, I immediately pressed cancel, and now the whole thing is hung up trying to cancel, but getting nowhere. Not happy so far.


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2011)

Your impatience bit you. Power it down and back on and it should solve the problem. Make sure you eject it from your computer first.

BTW, movies are large files and take time to copy, especially if you have lower speed USB ports on your computer.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

Yeah, moving a movie is going to take time.  I mean, really, 40 minutes isn't so bad.  Of course, you can also use the Fire to watch movies directly from Amazon, and it might be a bit faster.


----------



## lizardbeth (Jan 23, 2010)

Movies can take anywhere from 40 minutes to 2 hours on my ipad. You never know what you're going to get, timewise.


----------



## stevene9 (Nov 9, 2008)

lizardbeth said:


> Movies can take anywhere from 40 minutes to 2 hours on my ipad. You never know what you're going to get, timewise.


You need to check your Ipad because when I download a movie to my Ipad using iTunes it doesn't take anything close to 40 minutes. Remember you can't count if you set your itunes to back-up before download, the Fire doesn't do that.


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

And this would be the time to make sure to use the higher speed USB ports, too..  I usually use one of the ports on my monitor but I think for this I'd want to use the ones on the "tower" or little box..


----------



## NightGoat (Feb 2, 2011)

If you've ever transferred files on a Windows machine before you would notice that Windows gives a very pessimistic estimation of transfer times at first... but once it gets going, it improves by quite a bit. That forty minutes could've became ten minutes once it got rolling.


----------



## jonathanmoeller (Apr 19, 2011)

Windows file copy dialogs are notoriously unreliable:

http://xkcd.com/612/


----------

